# Sriracha vs. sambal oeleke?



## giggler (Sep 10, 2016)

I have used sirachi sauce many times and Highly Recomend for adding a bit of of hottness and nice flavor to soups or I even saw sirachi ketchup at a burger joint the other day.

This stuff is very good, and a bargain at like 2.60 for a beer can full squeez bottle.

Wallmart was sold out, but they had Sambal Oeleek, which is more of a Chilli Paste, made by the same company. I thought it would be about the same..

But shamollie, this paste is very hot, and I like spicy hot foods!

I am planning to make Dragon Lady Noodles for the games tommarrow, will this paste work in place of Chilli Oil?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2016)

Will it work?  Sure.  But the taste won't be the same.  Sambal Oelek is mostly used as an ingredient but it still can be used as a condiment.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 10, 2016)

I just pulled both from fridge to read the labels and tasted them side by side.  The biggest difference is in the sugar and garlic. Sambal oeleek is basically chilies, salt  and vinegar.   Siraccha has sugar and garlic added. I think if I were using sambal oeleek, I would add garlic but skip the sugar.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 11, 2016)

I give you both credit for trying different arrangements, but it's actually spelled "Sriracha".  The "sr" at the start is one of those letter combinations that is just not found at the beginning of English words, so we tend to not see it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2016)

Fun fact: Sriracha is named after the town of Si Racha in southeast Thailand. Huy Fong Foods makes three sauces - it's not the Vietnamese one that became so popular.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 11, 2016)

giggler said:


> I am planning to make Dragon Lady Noodles for the games tommarrow, will this paste work in place of Chilli Oil?
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



The short answer is yes, Eric. In fact, I did it the last time I made them because I'm also out of chili oil.


----------

